# Two questions



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 9, 2008)

Two question: Have 2 different mantid species ever been breed together? Are mantids nocternal? -_-


----------



## Birdfly (Jul 9, 2008)

I believe a few similar species have been cross bred (perhaps some one can better inform us) but it is frouned apon, whether the offspring were sterile mules i dont know.

As to nocturnal, they do hunt at night in my experience and a friend of mine has had them feeding in 100% darkness, whether this was by sight or touch remains a mystery, they will make good use of street lamps, moon light and uv insect traps though


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 9, 2008)

Pseudocreobotra Ocellata and Wahlbergii have been succesfully mated but the offspring were weak and sterile.


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2008)

May be time to give that search feature a try huh? We had a long thread awhile back on this.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 9, 2008)

Rick said:


> May be time to give that search feature a try huh? We had a long thread awhile back on this.


It seems Mantis Dude has been putting many threads which have been covered b4. So i agree we should resort to search first.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 9, 2008)

use the search future..


----------



## acerbity (Jul 9, 2008)

Not trying to discriminate but after strike thirty-eight can't we just limit MANTIS DUDE to creating replies and not creating new topics?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 10, 2008)

Why is everyone so stressed about new topics?!

Its a forum ment for posting things, so does this mean that a queshton is only ment to be asked once?!

If so then let it get 1 answer then lock it up and leave it, then when all queshtons are ask, lock the whole friggin forum


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 10, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Why is everyone so stressed about new topics?!Its a forum ment for posting things, so does this mean that a queshton is only ment to be asked once?!
> 
> If so then let it get 1 answer then lock it up and leave it, then when all queshtons are ask, lock the whole friggin forum


lol true, but its just that theres usually a million thread on a topic.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 10, 2008)

True, if its all on the same page i agree, but if a queshton does not get asked again, it would go all the way back to the last pages

But to the people that moan, answer...or dont, someone it asking you a queshton you can answer them or make a waste of a post by moaning about answering :angry: 

Why is a great deal made every time?

It is merely a post at the end of the day


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 10, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> True, if its all on the same page i agree, but if a queshton does not get asked again, it would go all the way back to the last pagesBut to the people that moan, answer...or dont, someone it asking you a queshton you can answer them or make a waste of a post by moaning about answering :angry:
> 
> Why is a great deal made every time?
> 
> It is merely a post at the end of the day


i know wat u mean


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 10, 2008)

Did you lean on the enter button XD


----------



## Hypoponera (Jul 10, 2008)

Good call Morpheus!! I agree whole heartedly! If you don't want to answer a repeated question, then don't. And the search feature, while useful, isn't the answer. It only works well if everyone spells key words like names correctly.


----------



## Birdfly (Jul 10, 2008)

Me too, i like talking mantis, even if i have said it before to some one else! especially if a forum is quiet. Its all about learning after all


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 10, 2008)

Having an abundance of overused topics could be harmful, I don't really like having to scroll through thoroughly discussed topics over and over again. However, on the other hand, the search feature is very nearly useless as it only tracks keywords within the posts, which could lead to anything. And really, its only one user who appears to be making so many topics anyway. Even then, more time is devoted to discussing other things in MANTIS DUDE's posts than the actual topic itself


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 10, 2008)

Rick said:


> May be time to give that search feature a try huh? We had a long thread awhile back on this.


I do use the search feature but I never find anything! :huh: I typed in "breeding different species" and there was nothing remotely related to my question. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 10, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> I do use the search feature but I never find anything! :huh: I typed in "breeding different species" and there was nothing remotely related to my question. &lt;_&lt;


then search in general mantid discussions only, you wont get the trash then


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 10, 2008)

Hypoponera said:


> Good call Morpheus!! I agree whole heartedly! If you don't want to answer a repeated question, then don't. And the search feature, while useful, isn't the answer. It only works well if everyone spells key words like names correctly.


Yes, they should add an atomatic spelling corector. Can you so how badly i stink at spelling? :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 10, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Yes, they should add an atomatic spelling corector. Can you so how badly i stink at spelling? :lol:


i knew that already  but that might be an idea tho, even sometimes misspel something, but thats mainly cuz my keyboard sucks  

@chrisboy: you should edit the 1000 enters part  the post i lil long^^


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 10, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Did you lean on the enter button XD


yes,my bad

lol


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 11, 2008)

My opinion on the issue:

We use the search and get a huge list of posts regarding that topic .... or sometimes not. Then if we cant find what we need then we make a new thread. Then we get threads like this where all we do is get off topic and then when we search for breeding different species we get replies that dont relate to this topic.

Also when we search for these specific topics having titles such as "Two questions" has nothing to do with breeding different species. This may make it harder to find what someone is searching for. We need to give good titles and make the title the main topic.

Instead of putting Two questions it would be better to put "Can you breed different species"


----------



## Pelle (Jul 17, 2008)

About the search feature

If you use the 'IPB Classic Blue' or 'IP.Board Pro' skin, the topics that will be found are a lot better organized.

And they also look better then euphoria skin  







Ofcourse it also matters which keywords you use..


----------

